# Basic Principles of Mindfulness



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I am learning about mindfulness. I have found the principles when learned and applied can lead to great freedom. I thought these might help some of you.
Observe- Notice what you're feeling Get the facts 
Do not put any conditions Just note it and decide what you will do with it. Be confident in that decision. Indecision can increase anxiety. 

Describe- This is hard to do because it must be neutral.Do not judge how you feel or anyone else feels r. Describing means just seeing what someone does, not reading anything into it. Judging has it place but not in this stage. This hard when you tend to be critical.

Participate- Be fully engaged in what you are doing. People tend to lose self-conscious when they are fully engaged and prepared Athletes call it being in the zone. Here's one way to tell if you're fully engaged in an activity. Does your mind wonder do you constantly clock-watch? If you do you're not fully participating The first stages are a process of discovery.( how do I feel and why do I feel this way) This is the active part. It may be for severe SA sufferers. Therefore, if your reading this and think I can't do it, remember it takes practice. Participation can be active or passive in this sense. Therefore, if you listen fully to a conversation, you have participated. 

Do it:
Non-judgmentally- observe and describe things as they are not as you think they are or should be. Look back for the purpose of learning for the next time, not to criticize.

single-mindedly- don't let distractions concern you too much. Think about the present, not the past or the future. 


Effectively- broadly what works, the best course of action . For example, instead getting anxious over what you think someone is feeling, the most effective thing to do is ask! Observing is the key to this. Observing your actions increase awareness. Once you are aware you can choose the best course of action. Introspective people are great at this, but introspective people with anxiety don't how to get past the observation stage.

You can do this inside yourself or outside. You'll better at one of these. The key is develop both, so you can switch when necessary.


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

great post


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Not So Nervous Nelly said:


> Participate- Be fully engaged in what you are doing. People tend to lose self-conscious when they are fully engaged and prepared Athletes call it being in the zone. Here's one way to tell if you're fully engaged in an activity. Does your mind wonder do you constantly clock-watch? If you do you're not fully participating The first stages are a process of discovery.( how do I feel and why do I feel this way) This is the active part. It may be for severe SA sufferers. Therefore, if your reading this and think I can't do it, remember it takes practice. Participation can be active or passive in this sense. Therefore, if you listen fully to a conversation, you have participated.


Thanks for sharing this!

A bad habit I have is trying to put multiple things at one time instead of being fully engaged and mindful of one activity. I've found that introducing activities into my life that pretty much require full engagement brings balance to my life.


----------



## Batman2k7 (Jul 13, 2008)

This has been the most helpful technique to being mindful for me:

http://www.headless.org/videopage.htm

Basically I don't have to try to be mindful now, I just am, that is until an overpowering emotional charge hits me


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Sometimes you need to step back and reassess the situation. But it is not really blanking out. It is becoming more aware, the opposite of blanking out. Mindfulness is more than just meditation, although it used to achieve the desired result. Once you are aware you're actions, the step become automatic.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Drew said:


> Thanks for sharing this!
> 
> A bad habit I have is trying to put multiple things at one time instead of being fully engaged and mindful of one activity. I've found that introducing activities into my life that pretty much require full engagement brings balance to my life.


Fitness magazine did article about conquering busyness
The point was, it not the number of activities, but the focus.
I like this because it has so many different applications beyond anxiety.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I think lacking mindfulness is the root cause of my SA. As a kid i was always observing things closely and always noticing minute details, I think this is our natural state to be in. Not being mindful is just trying to escape reality, which is the cause of my social anxiety, in any case, I coincidentally practiced mindfulness today after reading about it and I can honestly say that this is what will eliminate my social anxiety and bad habits, it just feels so right when your doing it.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

You were stuck in the observation mode. I have noticed I have been less forgetful when I stop and think. I can also say what on my mind without fear of judgment.


----------

